# Wasatch Front Question



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if any rifle hunts take place along the extended Wasatch areas? I'm aware rifles aren't allowed in the Cottonwoods. But what about farther North? Parleys, East Canyon, etc. I know the Youth Any Bull rifle hunt starts in a week. Is there any chance of having rifle fire in these areas? Thanks guys!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, count on it.
I hunt Parleys and Bountiful and they rifle hunt it.
I mainly stay away during the general season but they also have a few guys who hunt it during the later cow hunts. Not sure how crowded it will be on the Youth hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's what I assumed but thought I'd better be sure. Thanks man! Bullets and arrows don't mix!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> That's what I assumed but thought I'd better be sure. Thanks man! Bullets and arrows don't mix!


let em have there pea shooters, Ive got a few lucky cards left up my sleave..


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

There are some 9


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Let me try again. There are some OIL rifle hunts all along the wasatch front. Including the cottonwoods.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you can "NOT" hunt elk south of I-80 with a rifle unless you have a LE Wasatch tag! off limits to the youth tag!

You can hunt north of I-80 with a rifle "BUT" there are areas where rifles are "NOT" allowed! Immigration canyon is off limits to rifle hunting for any species. There are signs in the canyon marking the boundaries!

There are areas where you "CANT" use any weapons and hunting is "NOT" allowed! 
Red Bute canyon comes to mind, Alta and other ski resorts come to mind. 

I also believe you have to get a permit from the water district to hunt in city creek canyon.

You can hunt OIL with a rifle anywhere on the front if you have the tag. However there are areas that are still "OFF" limits, IE private property and a few ski resorts. So again you better know whats legal. 

There are areas that are only legal to hunt deer with a bow and rifles are not allowed! 

All of the areas I have mentioned are heavily patrolled by tree huggers and bow hunters with phones. You will be ticketed/harassed if you are not in the correct area for those weapons! It is up to the hunter to do there own research on hunting or weapon restrictions.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you have to wear orange too if there is any rifle hunt going on. I used to hunt East Canyon a lot. Bottom line was my bow hunt stopped when the rifle hunts started. Something about sneaking up on the same animal people are lobbing bullets at....:!:


----------



## dozer316 (Sep 13, 2013)

*city creek*

Yes you can hunt city creek without a permit. Of you enjoy lots of hiking, that's the place to go, lots of people but some big bucks


----------

